# Is broiling a good method for boneless, skinless chicken thighs?



## crankin (Dec 20, 2013)

I was wondering if broiling would be a good way to cook boneless, skinless chicken thighs.  I want something that will give them a good, browned exterior but prefer not to have to cook on the stovetop.  Most of the recipes I've found call for either cooking in a skillet or roasting in 400-450 oven.  I used to do broiled chicken breasts a lot and they turned out fine so thought it might work for thighs as well.

If so, how long would it take per side and about how far from the heat (assuming setting broiler to high)?


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 20, 2013)

They should do well broiled. Use an instant read thermometer for 180 degrees.
Although chicken is safe to eat at a lower temp, thighs have a better texture at 180 degrees.
I'd guess it will take around 15 minutes but don't go by time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2013)

I agree with Kayelle. I've broiled chicken legs and they get nice and crispy (I use skin-on legs). 

You can marinate them with different combinations of herbs, spices, vinegars, citrus juice, etc., before broiling, or brush with sauce right before they're finished, or make a dipping sauce. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 20, 2013)

crankin said:


> If so, how long would it take per side and about how far from the heat (assuming setting broiler to high)?



 Not so close they burn and not so far away that they dry out before being cooked thru!

Although if what you are basting them with something that has a sugary content, better to be farther away. With basting they shouldn't dry out.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 20, 2013)

crankin said:


> I was wondering if broiling would be a good way to cook boneless, skinless chicken thighs.  I want something that will give them a good, browned exterior but prefer not to have to cook on the stovetop.  Most of the recipes I've found call for either cooking in a skillet or roasting in 400-450 oven.  I used to do broiled chicken breasts a lot and they turned out fine so thought it might work for thighs as well.
> 
> If so, how long would it take per side and about how far from the heat (assuming setting broiler to high)?




Personally I think thighs do well when cooked to 180 because of the fat and connective tissue and that's sort of tough to achieve by broiling.

JMOHO


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 20, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Personally I think thighs do well when cooked to 180 because of the fat and connective tissue and that's sort of tough to achieve by broiling.
> 
> JMOHO



I value your opinion Jenny, but curious why you think that?


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 20, 2013)

Brine your poultry.  It will make all the difference in the world.  2-4 hours for regular chicken, 12-48 for a full turkey.   1/4 cup of salt per gallon of water.  I do not lie...


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 20, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I value your opinion Jenny, but curious why you think that?



I personally prefer dark meat but I do agree with jennyema.  Thighs/legs have more than just the meat of breasts.  As such, they are traditionally used in slow cooking methods for that very reason.

 I prefer them for tagines, stews, casseroles, marinades.
 But boneless, skinless thighs can be cut into thin strips and sautéed as well.  Of course, you are now back to the fry pan!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> I personally prefer dark meat but I do agree with jennyema.  Thighs/legs have more than just the meat of breasts.  As such, they are traditionally used in slow cooking methods for that very reason.
> 
> I prefer them for tagines, stews, casseroles, marinades.
> But boneless, skinless thighs can be cut into thin strips and sautéed as well.  Of course, you are now back to the fry pan!



We prefer thighs to white meat.  Thighs cook quite nicely on the grill or in the oven either broiled or roasted in high heat.  The key is to cook them past the safe poultry temp of 161ºF.  That's not for safety but for texture.  If you cook thighs to an internal temperature over 180ºF, the texture will be just right.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 21, 2013)

I agree Andy. We cook bone in, skin on thighs often on the grill with great results. I see no reason why boneless skinless thighs would not do equally well broiled.
I learned the 180 degree trick some time ago, thanks to you.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 21, 2013)

i love a moist thigh....now that i've got that off me chest,as they are skinless & boneless there is a danger of drying out & shrinking too.i'm with mac on the brining,then i'd batten them out,double dip in buttermilk/seasoned cornmeal & fry them.but that's just me.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Dec 21, 2013)

I love thigh meat too , but skinless and boneless do dry out . I love them and use them a lot but usually in a one pot meal where there is a sauce or liquid involved so they poach and are soft and tender .


----------



## Addie (Dec 21, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> i love a moist thigh....now that i've got that off me chest,as they are skinless & boneless there is a danger of drying out & shrinking too.i'm with mac on the brining,then i'd batten them out,double dip in buttermilk/seasoned cornmeal & fry them.but that's just me.



I have two thighs thawing out right now. I am going to use batter on them. Only I use fresh bread crumbs mixed with the flour and seasoned. Looks like my lonely frying pan is going to get some use.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 21, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> I personally prefer dark meat but I do agree with jennyema.  Thighs/legs have more than just the meat of breasts.  As such, they are traditionally used in slow cooking methods for that very reason.
> 
> I prefer them for tagines, stews, casseroles, marinades.
> But boneless, skinless thighs can be cut into thin strips and sautéed as well.  Of course, you are now back to the fry pan!



To clarify my earlier response:

While thighs are fine cooked with high heat methods, thighs and drumsticks are better than breasts in braises and stews because of their higher fat content.  They don't dry out as easily.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 21, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> I love thigh meat too , but skinless and boneless do dry out . I love them and use them a lot but usually in a one pot meal where there is a sauce or liquid involved so they poach and are soft and tender .


Same here. Unless part of a whole roasted chicken, I don't usually eat thighs by themselves. I prefer them in a stew, soup, or curry of some sort, where they contribute flavor and texture to what's in the pot.


----------



## crankin (Dec 21, 2013)

I like the fact that thighs are meant to be cooked to 180... I don't cook chicken breasts often anymore because I have a hard time making sure they get cooked fully while not being overcooked and they seem rather unforgiving when cooked past their recommended temperature.

Would thighs be okay if cooked much past 180 or would they then get dried out?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 21, 2013)

crankin said:


> Would thighs be okay if cooked much past 180 or would they then get dried out?


Because they contain more fat, thighs have less of a tendency to dry out than other parts of the chicken. But all meat eventually becomes dry when overcooked.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 21, 2013)

I like to marinate them for fajitas and gyros.


----------

